# ((((( TRUUCHA UNCEANSORED DVD PICTURES )))))



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

*O.K HERE ARE A FEW MORE PICTURES OF THE GIRLS THAT WILL APPEAR ON MY NEW ADULT DVD THAT WILL BE RELEASED IN MARCH OF 2007*


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)




----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:0


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)




----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)




----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

THATS A GREAT SHOT.... :biggrin:


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)




----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jan 9 2007, 02:12 AM~6940172
> *
> *


x2


----------



## 41bowtie (Jul 22, 2006)

do any fingers disapear?


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Jan 9 2007, 12:15 AM~6940195
> *do any fingers disapear?
> *


*WE HAVE TO LEAVE SOME IMAGINATION FOR THE DVD*


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

LOL........The smile on Big Rich's faces is worth a thousand words :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 41bowtie (Jul 22, 2006)

> this girl looks she was forced to smile.


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

> > this girl looks she was forced to smile.
> 
> 
> *AN SHE WAS FORCED TO DO MANY MORE OTHER THINGS* :biggrin:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:0 :0


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

*+++++ I THINK I SHOULD STOP RIGHT THERE FOR NOW +++++*


----------



## 41bowtie (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Jan 9 2007, 02:18 AM~6940224
> *AN SHE WAS FORCED TO DO MANY MORE OTHER THINGS  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

did you make her cook after the phootshoot?

man i wish i was there.


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER (Dec 7, 2006)

*What's up Truucha When are We GoingTo To See That New Video? Hit Me Up 818-901-6100!* hno: hno:


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Jan 9 2007, 12:25 AM~6940263
> *What's up Truucha When are We  GoingTo To See That New Video? Hit Me Up 818-901-6100!  hno:  hno:
> *


*I KNOW I WILL STOP BY THE SHOP TO PICK UP THE ADD IN 2 WEEKS, I AM TRYING TO FINISH UP 3 DVD'S !!!*


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jan 8 2007, 11:17 PM~6940208
> *
> 
> 
> ...


She saying damn these guys are worse than the guys on the porn set LOL


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

i thought it was an ADULT film. But there aint no fucken in those pics :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Jan 9 2007, 12:08 AM~6940141
> *
> 
> 
> ...


look at hightower in the backgroolund


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jan 8 2007, 11:17 PM~6940208
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:biggrin: gotta luv dem hoes!!!!


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

lol picture of the month!


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

:uh: :uh: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 9 2007, 06:23 PM~6945415
> *:uh:  :biggrin:
> *


Scaring that poor innocent young lady :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

:biggrin: HOT DOGS :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Jan 9 2007, 06:08 PM~6946392
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

HEY TRUUCHA ARE YOU GONNA HAVE THIS DVD OUT FOR THE PHOENIX SHOW??


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

GOT ME A NEW BACKGROUND 4 THE COMPUTER !!


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jan 9 2007, 06:05 PM~6946873
> *Scaring that poor innocent young lady :twak:  :biggrin:
> *


SHE LIKE D ME THOUGH,,,,,,SHE SAID IM A BIG HUGGABLE TEDDY BEAR :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

sssssuuuuuuuurrrrrrrreeeeeeee she does. those 4 strippers told you that the one night to, and you still didnt get laid. :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jan 9 2007, 10:00 PM~6947400
> *sssssuuuuuuuurrrrrrrreeeeeeee she does. those 4 strippers told you that the one night to, and you still didnt get laid.  :biggrin:
> *


Thats how they get u to keep buying dances :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jan 9 2007, 07:00 PM~6947400
> *sssssuuuuuuuurrrrrrrreeeeeeee she does. those 4 strippers told you that the one night to, and you still didnt get laid.  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## $RO4LIFE$ (Jun 10, 2006)

HEY RICH CAN I SMELL YOUR SEATZ :biggrin:


----------



## $RO4LIFE$ (Jun 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 9 2007, 11:04 AM~6942062
> *look at hightower in the backgroolund
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

dont give me that look rich


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jan 9 2007, 08:19 PM~6948206
> *dont give me that look rich
> *


GO FIND SOME FRIENDS


----------



## topless65 (Oct 26, 2004)

best photo shoot i've ever seen


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 9 2007, 09:21 PM~6948230
> *GO FIND SOME FRIENDS
> *


alright fuck it im jealous
lol :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by $RO4LIFE$_@Jan 9 2007, 08:15 PM~6948173
> *HEY RICH CAN I SMELL YOUR SEATZ  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## $RO4LIFE$ (Jun 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 9 2007, 10:26 PM~6948294
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

BUT FOR REAL CAN I :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Jan 8 2007, 11:55 PM~6940019
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This girl here.................  :thumbsup: What's her name?


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

You are my fucking hero!!


> _Originally posted by truucha_@Jan 9 2007, 02:23 AM~6940248
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I love that chick. :biggrin:


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

*THEY WILL ALL BE BUTT NAKED ON THE DVD,, IT WILL BE RELEASED MARCH 2007*


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

*********** SHE'S ALSO ON BANGBUS.COM ***********</span>

<img src=\'http://img441.imageshack.us/img441/207/img7099acv2.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<span style=\'color:green\'>*<a href=\'http://www.bangbros.com/t1/pps=bbonet/free_movies_bangbros/es2442.html\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.bangbros.com/t1/pps=bbonet/free...ros/es2442.html</a>*


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Jan 9 2007, 11:56 PM~6949420
> *********** SHE'S ALSO ON BANGBUS.COM **********</span>
> 
> <img src=\'http://img441.imageshack.us/img441/207/img7099acv2.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...


HER PUSSY LOOKS LIKE AN ARBY Q SANDWICH BUT ID STILL HIT IT


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Que Nice.


----------



## 41bowtie (Jul 22, 2006)

> those knees look a little red and ashy. ok whos gonna be the daddy?


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

look at pun right there.
hahaha


----------



## SICK CITY C.C (Sep 8, 2006)

haha fucken pun :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Jan 10 2007, 03:41 AM~6949915
> *
> 
> 
> ...



She's got orangutang titties.


----------



## texusbounc (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jan 9 2007, 01:12 AM~6940172
> *
> *



x3


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*X4*


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

Ttt, lol


----------



## street players (Aug 22, 2006)

HEY I THOUGHT IT WAS UNCEANSORED WHATS UP WITH THE STARS!!!! LOL


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by street players_@Jan 16 2007, 05:07 PM~7005713
> *HEY I THOUGHT IT WAS UNCEANSORED WHATS UP WITH THE STARS!!!! LOL
> *


the dvd is uncensored


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

so there just going to talk naked on lowriders


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

> I WENT TO HIGH SCHOOL WITH THIS GIRL. MY GILFRIEND AND HER WERE GOOD FRIENDS. NOW SHE IS ALL GROWN UP!


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

any girl on girl action


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cleverlos_@Jan 16 2007, 11:59 AM~7000660
> *Ttt, lol
> *




x2... :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)




----------



## renus (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 11 2007, 10:03 AM~6959659
> *She's got orangutang titties.
> *


have to put her in the full nelson just to lick 'em :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Jan 9 2007, 10:56 PM~6949420
> *********** SHE'S ALSO ON BANGBUS.COM **********</span>
> 
> <img src=\'http://img441.imageshack.us/img441/207/img7099acv2.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

when does it come out homie :biggrin:


----------



## KiNgOfNy (Aug 18, 2005)

YEAH TRUUCHA WHAT HE SAID :uh:


----------

